# questions about colonoscopy and the possibility of perforation?



## chase35 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just had my first colonoscopy 48 hours ago and remember it being very painful at one point of the procedure, but I felt pretty good in the hours right after it was finished. Over about the last 24 hours I have been experiencing quite a bit of off and on abdominal pain and my temp is running about 1 degree high right now. My colonoscopy did not require any biopsies. Approximately how many days after a colonoscopy would someone be in the clear from the possibility of having even a small perforation? Has anyone dealt with an increase in temperature and possibly gotten an infection? I called my Dr and the nurse didn't want to acknowledge anything was wrong.


----------

